# also what is this



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was looking in the drain from underneath and I saw some small clear/ white little things walking around. They almost look like brine shrimp but they are not. Does anybody know what they are?

Are they Good or bad.

Do I need to get rid of them if I do how do I get rid of them.

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

could be amphipods, they arent going to hurt anything.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Pods, leave em be. Your new anemone might try and eat them.


Roger your tanks are maturing. you are now seeing the stuff that we all have in our tanks. Signs of getting it right. Soon you'll see sponges and tunicates forming.


----------

